
Open source software for creating private and public clouds - hellofunk
https://www.openstack.org/
======
chatmasta
Openstack has the worst documentation of any major open source product that
I’ve ever seen. It takes a team of _at least_ three experts, who have used
openstack before, to setup a cluster. Many features are completely
undocumented; others are hopelessly out of date.

It’s a massive, massive project with years of technical debt. It was a bit
ahead of its time, and newer projects like Kubernetes have been able to learn
from its mistakes. If openstack was designed today, it would have a much
different architecture.

It’s used by major enterprises, so it will be around for a while, providing
jobs to the engineers who have become specialists in it.

------
jsiepkes
At the time we looked at OpenShift and decided not to use it because there was
no easy wat to update an openshift cluster. In all fairness I have no clue
what the current state of this issue is. For us it was important enough to be
a deal breaker back then though.

We settled on Triton (
[https://github.com/joyent/triton](https://github.com/joyent/triton) ) and
while conceptually very different we are very happy with it. It allows us to
leverage great technologies like ZFS, DTrace, Crossbow (network
virtualization), Solaris Zones, etc.

~~~
hellofunk
Did you also consider OpenStack, which is what this post is about; OpenShift
isn't really the same thing, and also doesn't really compete with OpnStack.

------
wowbot
Way to over engineered compared to kubernetes (YMMV obviously)

